# Other Aquarium Forums > Equipment and Accessories > DIY Projects >  PL light DIY for 2ft tank

## bettapassion

Hi,

Just wanted to share my DIY PL light for my coming 2 ft planted tank

http://arofanatics.com/forums/showth...190#post593190

----------


## vinz

Nicely done!  :Smile:  Very neat.

BTW, I hot-linked the URL for you. You can see how it's done by clicking on the &amp;quot;Edit Topic&amp;quot; button above your post.

----------


## bettapassion

Thanks for the hot-link setup  :Smile:

----------


## Allen_1971

Very nicely done... very neat and quite pro looking!! I agree with most of what was posted on the arofanatic forum... my main concern with such a design is heat and how well the aircon trunking can take the heat. 

As for the reflector, plain ol aluminium foil is actually quite good if you can install it without to many crinkles.

----------


## vinz

Well, one way to handle the heat in the trunking, is to cut a hole at each end of the trunking and install small PC fans, one to blow in the other to blow out. Get the small ones used to cool the chips.

----------


## Allen_1971

Actually I just popped by Jugglers place last night and he has a very similar setup using 2 FL tubes and air-con trunking... seems to work well. Although PL does get a bit hotter near the base... I suspect it should be ok.

----------


## bettapassion

I think the plastic is taking the heat quite well [ :Grin: ] [ :Grin: ]

----------

